# Sex! Lol



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have learned to live life singular, plural on occasion and try to avoid multiples. I sometimes wonder, what if I lived free for the whole world to see and not care what they think, I realize I once did. I wonder if that is where the panic attacks come from, when I do something I know I should not. I have not been welcome here with open arm for the most part, but I really like it here. I have learned something about behavior here. You can learn a person by following their thread posts and comments. It has me wondering if I should study pshycology with holding my Christian morals. I want to do my first Study. What if I named this thread SEX. I put SEX in the title. How many views do think I would get? I wonder how many men to women ratio. I bet it will be closely the same.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I came in to post my agreement that sex isn't all that >_>

While I'm here *hugs*


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

borsello0216 said:


> I have learned to live life singular, *plural on occasion and try to avoid multiples.* I sometimes wonder, what if I lived free for the whole world to see and not care what they think, I realize I once did. I wonder if that is where the panic attacks come from, when I do something I know I should not. I have not been welcome here with open arm for the most part, but I really like it here. I have learned something about behavior here.* You can learn a person by following their thread posts and comments.* It has me wondering if I should study pshycology with holding my Christian morals.* I want to do my first Study. *What if I named this thread SEX. I put SEX in the title. How many views do think I would get? I wonder how many men to women ratio. I bet it will be closely the same.


1. What do you mean by living plural and multiple?
I have no idea what that means.
Secondly I was going to make a reference to multiple orgasms, 
as a sexual joke but I'll refrain.

2. You can't really learn everything about a person by their posts. I have 
gotten to know some members on a whole other level than what their 
posts reveal. And using myself as an example, it depends on what mood
I'm in by how I reply. Sometimes I just say things to stir someone up...
sometimes I'm very sincere. A lot of times I refrain from what I'd really
like to say to follow forum rules. But this is hardly the surface of me
and who I am.

3. Sex sells. Kind of common sense - that anything having to do with sex
will more than likely get more views. I don't think it will be that impressive
to any instructor that you get more views in this thread than another 
because you mentioned sex. People are so much more complex than 
just sex appeal...I'd suggest you do better, imo.

....and just personally, the longer you stay around, and get involved in threads, the more people you meet and get to know better. It takes time and
investment.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Thread title is false advertising.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

What is this s... se... can't even formulate the syllables.

Also, if you come in preaching, you won't receive much of a response. Although I guess you can always find a way to hear what you want to hear. It is after all a forum. You get what you put in, sometimes.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I only clicked this thread because I saw RiversEdge posted in it!  Sorry to break your stat.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

In my opinion sex can be a healthy form of stress relief and a self esteem booster, I dont see a thing wrong with it, its human nature, it is the natural way of life in the animal and human kingdoms...


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I like sex.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sexy sex. :banana


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

George Bush doesn't care about black people


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:wels


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> 1. What do you mean by living plural and multiple?
> I have no idea what that means.
> Secondly I was going to make a reference to multiple orgasms,
> as a sexual joke but I'll refrain.
> ...


Singular, Plural, multiple. I do things as a single person and like it that way. Sometimes Plural, with my husband usually sometimes my bff, sometimes Multiple, a group. I hate groups. It is a play on the whole anti-social part of me.
Yes, I agree more to people than their posts, but you can get insight to there thoughts as to what threads they look at and then what they want you to see in there posts.
And yes, sex sells, but the thing is to get people to look at what they will read just because it says sex, I like to make people think. Part two was to let women and men both know that we are the same in the temptations we seek out. Without judgement, I like sex like the next person, though real sex (with my husband) is better than watching or talking about it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

The only reason I came in here is because I wanted to know the bizarre reason why a proud Christian like you would bring up sex in any type of context :lol


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> The only reason I came in here is because I wanted to know the bizarre reason why a proud Christian like you would bring up sex in any type of context :lol


Sex in itself is not a sin. I am human, not superhuman


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

borsello0216 said:


> Sex in itself is not a sin. I am human, not superhuman


Yes, I grew up in a Southern Baptist home - I know it's not. 

Not trying to derail your thread, but honestly, waiting until _after _you've vowed to spend the rest of your life with someone to see if you're sexually compatible with them is just about the silliest thing I have ever heard. You could love the person with every *ounce* of your being and still not be sexually compatible. Trying to get this point across to someone as religiously zealous as you appear to be seems rather pointless, though.


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Yes, I grew up in a Southern Baptist home - I know it's not.
> 
> Not trying to derail your thread, but honestly, waiting until _after _you've vowed to spend the rest of your life with someone to see if you're sexually compatible with them is just about the silliest thing I have ever heard. You could love the person with every *ounce* of your being and still not be sexually compatible. Trying to get this point across to someone as religiously zealous as you appear to be seems rather pointless, though.


Being you don't know me I can tell you a secret. I have not always been a Christian. I have been in my share of relationships, even the quick kind. I have had a live in boyfriend die and I got addicted to really hard drugs and all that goes with that. With that said I have had to defend myself to keep the influence out. I am an addict. Now, the only person I have sex with is my husband, we did not wait till we got married, I was not saved when I met him, and we moved in together three days after we met, that was over 12 years ago.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I only clicked this thread because I saw RiversEdge posted in it!  Sorry to break your stat.


I'm only replying now because I saw YOUR post 

sup?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I'm supposed to be ashamed that I clicked on a thread that's called "sex". I don't have any Christian morals, so that explains.

In all honesty, I thought I was going to see naked pictures. What a let down.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I came for sex (lol pun) but I leave disappointed :-(


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think that by creating this topic you are acting in a troll-like manner.

*Troll* = Individual making posts intended to illicit a particular response.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

The fap-worthy material in this thread leaves much to be desired.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> I think that by creating this topic you are acting in a troll-like manner.
> 
> *Troll* = Individual making posts intended to illicit a particular response.


I agree and I felt a bit offended that it was for the sake of some pseudo 
psychology report. It's verging exploitation of SA users.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

http://screensnapr.com/v/zOJjjW.jpg

Ha.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> http://screensnapr.com/v/zOJjjW.jpg
> 
> Ha.


Lol.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

borsello0216 said:


> I wonder how many men to women ratio. I bet it will be closely the same.


Did you get your answer ?


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> I think that by creating this topic you are acting in a troll-like manner.
> 
> *Troll* = Individual making posts intended to illicit a particular response.


I think everytime you open your mouth you let people know what they think is true.

I also think some people have a great sense of humor about life and find this humorus. Good many lol's and people saying sexy sex sex and I, for one, am entertained.


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> http://screensnapr.com/v/zOJjjW.jpg
> 
> Ha.


Funny


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Big cheese


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Princess143 said:


> In my opinion sex can be a healthy form of stress relief and a self esteem booster, I dont see a thing wrong with it, its human nature, it is the natural way of life in the animal and human kingdoms...


:roll It's also natural to hate. I also like to see human beings as the superior animal, we can critically think and come to the conclusion that not everything that is natural should be ignored.  The urge is natural and the ability to choose is natural but your choices demand delicacy.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Thread title is false advertising.


Haha agreed.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread is nothing but cheap thrills.... lmao!

For the sake of the poll....Ill admit I looked because of the title.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*yawn*, nothing to see here folks. Just a crazy nut whining about something and no one who cares. Move along, move along.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going to refresh the page lots to skew your results, as revenge for getting my hopes up.


----------

